# Buckeye fantastic saugeye trip



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Buckeye with shroomhunter and st.slippy today. Fished from 12:30pm until 5:30pm and caught saugeyes continously on cast Vib-E's. It was the best saugeye fishing I have ever experienced in my lifetime. This trip rivaled Erie Spring Jig Bite in it's own special way. There were three, maybe four FO's and a good number of seventeen to nineteen inch fish caught. Only kept a few under seventeen inches and those were hooked so deep they would not survive. Without a doubt, pound or pound, saugeyes outfight a walleye. 
I never realized how big Buckeye was and have no idea what areas we fished. Thanks to Jeff and Steve for a great day on the water. I would like to have you join me on a Spring walleye trip.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i called slippy when you guys were in the middle of whacking them good. glad you guys had a good time. if you ever want to come down and fill up on crappie and bluegill give me a shout and we can set something up in the spring.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats to all of you a trip that will stay with you guys forever. When you find them schooled heavy and hungry it is unbelievable how they bite. Boat had to need a cleaning Slippy after that trip.  I saw the picture slippy sent me and yes those were some dandy eyeballs.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Fished Buckeye with shroomhunter and st.slippy today. Fished from 12:30pm until 5:30pm and caught saugeyes continously on cast Vib-E's. It was the best saugeye fishing I have ever experienced in my lifetime. This trip rivaled Erie Spring Jig Bite in it's own special way. There were three, maybe four FO's and a good number of seventeen to nineteen inch fish caught. Only kept a few under seventeen inches and those were hooked so deep they would not survive. *Without a doubt, pound or pound, saugeyes outfight a walleye. *
> I never realized how big Buckeye was and have no idea what areas we fished. Thanks to Jeff and Steve for a great day on the water. I would like to have you join me on a Spring walleye trip.


The River Saugeyes will often show a Smallmouth up, they are mean, strong fish :B

Great job guys! *jealous*


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work guys!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow way to go guys, I have been picking at them out here for a while from shore I cant seem to break the 2 keeper mark, makes me wish i didnt have plans for today I would drop the boat in instead of walking the banks. Congrats on a great day.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Absolutely an amazing day! We had estimates on the boat of two to three digits. The fish seemed endless. It was like an old friend was smiling on us from above. I have to say I will never forget a day like that. Great fishing and great company. Ron, it was a pleasure to meet you, and I hope we have more fishing trips in the future. Slim I had fish poop and blood all over the boat, and my livewell was so full, it was almost hard to get the fish out. Jeff even started hammering bluegills, with a fish ohio to complete his master angler.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

great job guys, sounds like these central ohio lakes are starting to catch fire


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll have to say that was my personal best saugeye fishing day ever and one of the best overall fishing days I have ever had. In the boat with 2 great friends just whacking fish after fish, I agree Steve it was as if some of our passed OGF friends were looking out for us yesterday. I know the 3 of us talked alot about Puterdude, Misfit and Corey, they were certainly with us in our conversations and the stories we were telling about them.
This was a trip I'll never forget, Thank you Ron and Steve for being part of a very special day on the water!!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah I never understand why people won't share where they are catching fish at. Big secect caught 26 fish in a hurrican but guess where. Well my guess was buckeye lake and we had a desent day today also.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

damn... nice. Did not believe you fished anywhere else but Deer Creek.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I fish were ever the fish are biting. Disclaimer on picture there were 4 of us fishing on a pontoon boat for a little over two hours. Most fish were caught on blade baits orange or red.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

personly id rather you tell me how then were deer farmer. Dont see why its a big deal certain people dont put specific spots in post, thats more hand feeding then reporting.Deerfarmer,shortdrift,slippy,shroomhunter, Nice fishing!! Some nice fatties in the first pic slippy!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

buckeye is a big lake with a million saugeyes plenty of places to catch fish


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

deerfarmer, nice day on the water looks like you hit them as good as we did. We have learned over the years about posting specifics and it needs no defending. I'll share this as Slippy deserves some credit for a good deed. A guy came back near us in a kayak and was watching us catch fish after fish, he asked what we were using. Steve motored over to him handed him a few vibe's and some snaps, showed him how to tie them and showed him how to work the bait, he was soon catching fish and having a blast getting drug around in his kayak by those saugeyes. As far as colors of vibe's, it didn't matter at all, I changed colors 5 times just out of curiosity and it never slowed down a bit, them eyes were hungry!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

93stratosfishnski said:


> buckeye is a big lake with a million saugeyes plenty of places to catch fish


That why you were standing in my spot the other night??!! j/k 
Remind me to bring some live bait next time lol.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

amazing report! Only hit them like that 1 time and never since so savor it! Just one question was there bait in the area??? Or maybe some nice fresh cool water flowing into the spot. Just curious if you have a theory why there were so many eyes in one area. The one time I hit the motherload like that it was fresh water coming into the lake and tons of bait.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Deerfarmer, I am sorry you were upset that I didn't post where, but essentially you didn't either, just that is was somewhere in 3600 acres. I have seen my spot be taken, and I have had guys that I stand next to on shore yell at me on multiple occasions for posting specifics. Normally I wouldn't care if a guy gets in my face, but he had been out every night standing next to me in the cold, working for his success and I was going to give it away to the masses. Anyone I speak to regularly, friends and aquaintances, knew exactly where I was standing to get them. Literally I told them where I was standing. I fish all over Ohio, and have put a lot of time in, I have just learned to share your spots with your friends and share the techniques and tools to catch fish with everyone else. Everyone who pm'd me, I shared the lake, colors, retrieve. I just have respect for the guy who goes and stands in the elements night after night. If a guy who experiences it with me, is upset, then I am going to hear what he has to say, but a guy who gets on his computer each night trying to find his exact fishing spot is going to have to get general answers. If I hand feed everyone, then no one actually learns anything. I spend a lot of nights getting skunked, and those experiences come once in a blue moon. Looks like you had a great day, hope your luck continues.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

st.slippy said:


> Deerfarmer, I am sorry you were upset that I didn't post where, but essentially you didn't either, just that is was somewhere in 3600 acres. I have seen my spot be taken, and I have had guys that I stand next to on shore yell at me on multiple occasions for posting specifics. Normally I wouldn't care if a guy gets in my face, but he had been out every night standing next to me in the cold, working for his success and I was going to give it away to the masses. Anyone I speak to regularly, friends and aquaintances, knew exactly where I was standing to get them. Literally I told them where I was standing. I fish all over Ohio, and have put a lot of time in, I have just learned to share your spots with your friends and share the techniques and tools to catch fish with everyone else. Everyone who pm'd me, I shared the lake, colors, retrieve. I just have respect for the guy who goes and stands in the elements night after night. If a guy who experiences it with me, is upset, then I am going to hear what he has to say, but a guy who gets on his computer each night trying to find his exact fishing spot is going to have to get general answers. If I hand feed everyone, then no one actually learns anything. I spend a lot of nights getting skunked, and those experiences come once in a blue moon. Looks like you had a great day, hope your luck continues.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamen



october was damn skunky for me an bobby, and it coulndt go away fast enough.. but i spent 8-10 trips to buckeye in october and had maybe 10 eyes to show for it.....


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

The lake has a lot of areas where water enters the lake, often they can be good. Current or highly oxygenated water attracts bait and attracts fish. Sometimes it is a winning combination and sometimes it's not. That's why saugeye fishing is so fun. I spend so much time not catching them when things say I should, and catching them when I shouldn't that I just go when my wife lets me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ah now derek just the end of october was skunky for me,an I still caught a cple, 1st part of october started out good......


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> The lake has a lot of areas where water enters the lake, often they can be good. Current or highly oxygenated water attracts bait and attracts fish. Sometimes it is a winning combination and sometimes it's not. That's why saugeye fishing is so fun. I spend so much time not catching them when things say I should, and catching them when I shouldn't that I just go when my wife lets me.


Tell your Wife that it was my fault you were late getting off the water and thank her for letting you spend the day fishing with Ron and I, it was truly appreciated.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

you know what amazes me is that deerfarmer starts this in a thread where the OP was thanking 2 guys for a good trip saugeye fishing and he brings up 26 eyes in a hurricane that is in a completely differant thread that slippy wrote early last week. next time deerfarmer go to the thread where you want to make your point instead of highjacking a thread where a guy was thanking someone for a good trip. i guess you were so excited about wanting to brag you put it in the wrong thread. the OP in this thread was just thankful for a good day of fishing and you just had to bring it down with some dumba$$ comment. if you knew what this thread was really about you would feel stupid right now.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> Yeah I never understand why people won't share where they are catching fish at. Big secect caught 26 fish in a hurrican but guess where. Well my guess was buckeye lake and we had a desent day today also.


And you just happened to go to Buckeye the day after they post about catching 100 fish there and used the same type of bait. HMMM. Why didn't you post first?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I understand why he may feel that way, I explained why I felt my way. We can leave it there. No reason to continue a fuss.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree not reason to fuss. And I an sorry if anyone thinks I highjacked this thread.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Gotta say deer farmer that is a pretty nice haul


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

St. Slippy - Great job - My son and I was out chasing the crappie on Sunday and saw a lot of guys catching eyes not sure if one of them was you or not. If so, I was the one in the orange hunting outfit.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Deerfarmer - Great job on the eyes - Looks very tasty.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

shroomhunter said:


> I'll have to say that was my personal best saugeye fishing day ever and one of the best overall fishing days I have ever had. In the boat with 2 great friends just whacking fish after fish, I agree Steve it was as if some of our passed OGF friends were looking out for us yesterday. I know the 3 of us talked alot about Puterdude, Misfit and Corey, they were certainly with us in our conversations and the stories we were telling about them.
> This was a trip I'll never forget, Thank you Ron and Steve for being part of a very special day on the water!!


Speaking of Corey, I just found out that Darlene had passed away. Very sad news. Glad to hear that you guys had a day to remember. I'm sure Jim is smiling.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Eyes....When did she pass away ? Hadn't heard anything about that....Pete


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I just read it yesterday on here in the SE. The thread is titled Cripple Creek. She had been ill for a while.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

deerfarmer said:


> Yeah I never understand why people won't share where they are catching fish at. Big secect caught 26 fish in a hurrican but guess where. Well my guess was buckeye lake and we had a desent day today also.


This site is mostly just a bunch of lasy lurkers waiting to pounce and rape any water of the stupid who post up thier honeyholes. Only a moron would post exact information on here of where they are currently pounding fish.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Only a moron would post exact information on here of where they are currently pounding fish.


*Specific* (or exact) locations are usually the kiss of death. Buckeye/Alum/Indian/Hoover/Scioto are vast bodies of water, lots of places for them eyes to hide. Not always necc. to hide the general location.That said sometimes them eyes only stack up in certain places which most anglers can easily figure out.


----------

